# NY (Ithaca), MA, RI, NY (other)-Baby boy rats need homes; transport may be available



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

These beautiful baby boy rats need homes:

























Location: NY (Ithaca); transport possible: Kate says: "I can generally travel within 1-2 hours of Ithaca (depending on direction & number of rats) and will be going to RI in December and could stop in eastern NY/ western or central MA or anywhere in RI."

Contact: [email protected]

"They are 2 dark grey dumbo boys with white feet and a blue boy with white feet & regular ears. All of them are gorgeous! They will be 5 weeks old this week and have been handled regularly...The true coloring of the dark grey boys can’t be seen in the photos, but their adorable faces are obvious!! I would like them to go as a trio if possible. If not, I may have placement for the blue boy with other males adopted from the litter. They are eating/drinking well and are ready to go." Kate (Investigator)

The babies are from a litter born into a hoarding situation.

Thank you,
posted for Kate by Raquel


----------

